

Show HN: newsola - news at a glance - kirchhoff
http://www.newsola.com?hn
First off, yes, it's very much a clone of Newsmap (www.newsmap.jp), but it's written in Javascript rather than Flash, so it works across most (all?) devices.<p>The tiling algorithm is my own and should work well even on small screens.<p>The news articles are sourced from the Google News RSS feeds.
======
code177
How is this not an exact clone of <http://newsmap.jp> ?

~~~
kirchhoff
I wrote the comment below when I submitted the article but strangely only I
can see it:

First off, yes, it's very much a clone of Newsmap (www.newsmap.jp), but it's
written in Javascript rather than Flash, so it works across most (all?)
devices.

The tiling algorithm is my own and should work well even on small screens.

The news articles are sourced from the Google News RSS feeds.

------
read_wharf
Very nice.

I see at the bottom you say "based on newsmap." Are you getting your data from
them (which in turn aggregates google news), or is it just your design that's
based on newsmap?

I like your look better than newsmap, but newsmap has more news.

This would be a cool way to view HN.

I wonder if you could make it so you could give your site any aggregatable
site, and see the map?

~~~
kirchhoff
I scrape the Google RSS feeds myself. I've set it to only show news published
in the last 8 hours, in order to limit the number of articles on screen.

I plan to add HN & Reddit as sources.

------
atlasom
Wow, this is one of the best aggregaters I've seen in terms of style and
delivery. Nice touches with the color coded sections.

Do you aggregate this yourself or does it just crawl Google news?

